# Ben Jones (UGA Center) eating a piece of Bobby Dodd



## Thanatos (Nov 29, 2009)

Priceless...


----------



## Buck (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ha!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 29, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## tim1225agr (Nov 29, 2009)

Hate it!  Tech get always snaps some hedge if they win in Athens but I still hate the idea of any school defacing the other school's stadium.  This is something that will never stop, we get grass they get hedges. Still hate it.  Act like you've been there.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 29, 2009)

Potentially the dumbest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## General Lee (Nov 29, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> Hate it!  Tech get always snaps some hedge if they win in Athens but I still hate the idea of any school defacing the other school's stadium.  This is something that will never stop, we get grass they get hedges. Still hate it.  Act like you've been there.


I agree,the way it's been going for the last 9 years,the dawgs could have enough for a turf farm............


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 29, 2009)

Gator would taste better, but they always bite back!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2009)

Suweet!  Even a big tough guy needs a little roughage in his diet!


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 29, 2009)

tim1225agr said:


> Hate it!  Tech get always snaps some hedge if they win in Athens but I still hate the idea of any school defacing the other school's stadium.  This is something that will never stop, we get grass they get hedges. Still hate it.  Act like you've been there.



You want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 29, 2009)

Green Dye #9


----------



## DSGB (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope he wakes up with a severe case of the squirts.


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 29, 2009)

Techs field is artificial turf.  For some reason the sideline if grass.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 29, 2009)

Dang, Jody, I guess you lost a bet too!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2009)

Howard Roark said:


> Techs field is artificial turf.  For some reason the sideline if grass.



Tech plays on grass.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 29, 2009)

*The Joke by the Coke*

I bet it tasted "funny"


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 29, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I hope he wakes up with a severe case of the squirts.



That is funny.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Dang, Jody, I guess you lost a bet too!



Afraid so.


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought the field was artificial turf.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 29, 2009)

Howard Roark said:


> I thought the field was artificial turf.



Used to be, not anymore.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats funny.....


----------



## dawgfan94 (Nov 29, 2009)

Howard Roark said:


> I thought the field was artificial turf.



To keep their cheerleaders from grazing I heard.


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Potentially the dumbest thing I have ever seen!



The dumber thing I have seen is the idiot techies walking out with pieces of the hedge from Sanford Stadium.  

Thats the only reason he did it, because the nerds always walk out with pieces of the hedge when they win.

I wish our fans had pulled down the goal post last night.  It was like a home game, I could be in the other room and tell when UGA scored because the crowd was louder than the GT fans!  Sad.


----------



## Hawgdog (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL!!!!



dawgfan94 said:


> To keep their cheerleaders from grazing I heard.


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 29, 2009)

As a turf management major at the University (sic), your center ought to know he shouldn't eat the chemicals sprayed on it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2009)

Loved it so much that I made it my avatar.  That is one crazy, mean country boy.  I like him.


----------



## mattellis2 (Nov 29, 2009)

already been said, but ya'll sure that isn't a GA cheerleader?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2009)

If there had been hedges, I'm sure he would have took one home with him. He earned that chunk of sod.


----------

